# Painting Bedroom Furniture - lots of questions! (aiming for Pottery Barn)



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll be painting a dresser and bed for my little girl's room. It's supposed to feel wonderful like Pottery Barn paint, and NOT be shiny.
Is a satin enamel a good choice? How about a semi-gloss or gloss and sand it down or otherwise reduce the shine?
Some other kind of paint I should use?

And while we're at it, any other tips or tricks you have to share, feel free!

(PS this will NOT be "distressed" like a lot of PB furniture is)


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Pottery Barn carries lots and lots of furniture . . . 
could you post an example of the finish you want to achieve ?

.

.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Great point. Here's an example:









but the trouble is, pictures don't capture the feel of this finish. It's velvety.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Milk paint is all the rage these days. Could that be what you're looking for? You could pick up a half-pint and try it on a test board.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Sherwin Williams Pro Classic Satin.


----------



## joabraun (Sep 8, 2014)

I recently refinished a built in wall unit and used General Finishes Antique White Milk Paint and top coated with their Flat out Flat, it is smooth and velvety. I was going over red stain so this was my process:

I used a foam roller, whizz velour roller and foam brush for all coats

1. Clean with Scotch Brite pad and 50/50 mix of Alcohol and water
2. Sand 150 grit
3. Two coats of GF Stain blocker Primer sand lightly with Klingspor Ultraflex Sand Pad 220 btw coats
4. Three coats GF Antique white Milk paint sand lightly with Klingspor Ultraflex Sand Pad 220 btw coats
5 Three coats of GF Flat our Flat top coat sand lightly with Klingspor Ultraflex Sand Pad 220 btw coats


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Are you spraying or rolling? Conversion varnish is a great durable choice for kids furniture.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Milk paint is all the rage these days. Could that be what you re looking for? You could pick up a half-pint and try it on a test board.
> 
> - Rich


I recently used it to create a granite effect on my TS build. Just took a plastic bag and keep going over it real slow. Takes forever to do any large surface. But, looks cool.

LOL


----------



## Bobthewoodbutcher (May 13, 2015)

Just finished a project using GF milk paint and topped with GF High Performance. Couldn't be happier. It went on easily with both a brush and a sponge. Neither one left streaks. I did a very light sanding between coats and pretty much followed the directions on the GF website. The milk paint is not shiny. The HP finish can be gloss/satin/eggshell etc. The paint dries quickly; I sanded and recoated in a couple of hours after drying in the sun. The paint can also be sprayed, but my projects were too small to warrant bringing out the gun.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Great info on here. I assume they make this in colors as well?

I want a similar finish for a few cabinets for my son's legos. I am going to have a wood top and legs and navy interior and side panels.

The more work I do, the more I realize that finishing wood is the hardest part of furniture building. I am tempted to leave everything unfinished!


----------

